# burj al arab profit



## Guest

i was wondering does burj al arab hotel make profit, i mean it such a expensive hotel, with so much costs, does it have full vacany all the time, or is it loosing money


----------



## Krazy

I heard it makes good money and surprisingly is booked more than 70% all year round.


----------



## Qatar4Ever

i heard ina its losing alot of money and it wont ever break-even


----------



## Dubai-Lover

who cares??? the price fo this one was 1.5 billion $ and with all the money they have to spend´every single day, this hotel will never make profit!

but again: who cares??? this is the landmark of dubai. if you ask somebody who has never been to dubai, what he would know about it, you'll get the answer: burj al arab. everybody knows this hotel and this is why people come to dubai!


----------



## Trances

is there any turth in the story that they are paided to open it as casion by SA ?


----------



## juiced

It will take another 300 years of solid bookings before it breaks even


----------



## BinDubai

*New here *

Hi all  i'm new here but i used to read every single article a few times a day GOOD WORK guys  

Anyway..., about the profit you might hear alot of stuff and none sence..
first of all Burj al arab has 3 royal suits and each suit is "reserved for ever " and each of them costs 66 thousand per night so have a good think about it ^_~ also i'd like to add that emirates holidays offers special prices for travellers on board Emirates So have another think about that.
+ many confrences are being held in Burj al arab and i guess anyone who wants to hold a confence there can pay the bill  + the real cost of Burj al arab hasn't been anounced .. 1.5 billion can't be the cost it is much more than that.

my point is it has a huge profit but the aim from building it wasn't the profit it was built to be a pride to the UAE in general and Dubai in particular.

sorry for the long post


----------



## Guest

so what about all the others expensive hotels, are they also going in loss


----------



## DUBAI

the theory behind building the burj al arab was that although it will never breakeven it would be a landmark for dubai, and earn a considerable profit for many years to come. All the other major hotels in the group should all eventualy pay for themselves, like the medinat resort and Emirates towers hotel. it was built to be a symbol for dubai, which it is, even featuring on dubai's number plates until [ironicly] the saudis put a stop to that.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

dxb raptor, you're right!!! the hotel has to spend so much money for staff, food,.... everything!! it will never pay off!

btw: one night in the noemal duplex-suite 170sqm costs about 800 $. don't know about the presidential suites, but i don't think it's necessary to stay in these rooms. you have to pay at least 4000 $ per night!!


----------



## Guest

who actually stays in these expensive rooms


----------



## BinDubai

1)H.H. Shiekh Mohammed Bin Rashid al Maktoom 
2)Sultan Of Bruni
3)Some Saudi prince might be H.R.H. Al Waleed bin Talal


----------



## Sultan

Guys,

i got a quick question..

its also called "Chicago Beach Hotel" .. thats what i've read in most places.. why ?


----------



## DubaiDave

Chicago Beach Hotel was the hotel that they demolished to build the Jumerrah Beach Hotel. They exploded the thing which was a lot more expensive than demolishing it normally.

Chicago beach hotel was still there when I first arrived in Dubai but never went as it was much too far away.


----------



## Krazy

dxb_raptor said:


> ..... even featuring on dubai's number plates until [ironicly] the saudis put a stop to that.


Tell us more! I didnt know it was the saudis who put an end to that? What problem did they have with those license plates???????


----------



## DubaiDave

hmm. I thought they changed the number plates so the automatic readers could read them?


----------



## Sultan

DubaiDave said:


> Chicago Beach Hotel was the hotel that they demolished to build the Jumerrah Beach Hotel. They exploded the thing which was a lot more expensive than demolishing it normally.
> 
> Chicago beach hotel was still there when I first arrived in Dubai but never went as it was much too far away.


do you have pictures of the chicago beach hotel ?


----------



## juiced

dxb_raptor said:


> the theory behind building the burj al arab was that although it will never breakeven it would be a landmark for dubai, and earn a considerable profit for many years to come. All the other major hotels in the group should all eventualy pay for themselves, like the medinat resort and Emirates towers hotel. it was built to be a symbol for dubai, which it is, even featuring on dubai's number plates until [ironicly] the saudis put a stop to that.


I thought they changed the number plates because it was harder to read the small number to the left of the burj al arab sign?

btw did you know that one night at the Hydropolis starts at almost Dhs50,000? The Burj Al Arab is like a normal hotel compared to that! :crazy2:


----------



## smussuw

juiced said:


> I thought they changed the number plates because it was harder to read the small number to the left of the burj al arab sign?


yeh i guess that is the main reason, because as i heard sheikh Mohammed once wanted to complain about a car. But because those numbers on the left are really tiny he couldnt know whats the plate number is. beside, i dont like burj al arab sign. its now more organized and really better although i would prefer using ARABIC.


----------



## Trances

i like it on number plates
as it very iconic !
shame that its not there any more in the plates


----------



## Guest

then whats the point of making another 7 star hotel in Abu dhabhi, that wouldn't probably make profit too.


----------



## BinDubai

zuhahmed said:


> then whats the point of making another 7 star hotel in Abu dhabhi, that wouldn't probably make profit too.


Well the aim of building AD's 7 star hotel is mainly for the GCC meeting because all the partisipant are royal so they need a place like this one to host the meeting.


----------



## BinDubai

BulldozerGirl said:


> The angle at which the Burj Al Arab was drawn on Dubai license plates does not resemble a cross at all. I doubt it was banned in Saudi Arabia or people thought it was a cross on the license plate. It was changed because the number on the left was too small to read.. and I think it's also probably because with all the new Dubai projects coming up, the Burj Al Arab should not be so important to be featured on license plates. I didn't like the idea of having the picture from the start.


The Burj Al Arab symbol was removed because it was hard for police men to read the Code number from a distance so the symbol would appear as a " 1 " 
that's the main reason.

BTW : saudis have nothing to do with it...


----------



## BinDubai

AMDXL said:


> You can say it’s already made profit before it was opened in deal with cancellation of the casino “cost building of Burj Al Arab was less than $800 millions” Also it is 2nd tallest hotel in the world
> 
> 1 2 3 are Arabic numbers, it based on numbers of angle in each number… for example 1 has jut one angle, 2 has 2 angles, 3 has 3 angles….etc “You should write straight lines not circular”


lol $800 million :hahano: u must be kidding ur self lol this might be the price of the main kitchen only hehehe

beside the casino wasn't even planned it was a rumer never happened and never will .. and ow yeah it is the world's tallest hotel at the moment.


----------

